# How to tire out your dog with a salad bowl!



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

That was so cute!! Lola is sitting here by the computer really getting into the barking! Wonder what he was saying to that bowl. Thanks for sharing!:wave:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay.....what'd you have under the bowl? I couldn't quite understand what he was saying...but he sure caught my dogs attention...musta been something really good!!!

Cute video! Thanks for sharing,

Pete


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

omg that was super cute!!! thanks for making me smile


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Okay.....what'd you have under the bowl?


Nothing at all, really! 
Not sure why this gets him so fired up, but I love it!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bryley is a goofball, thanks for the smile!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Pammie said:


> Nothing at all, really!
> Not sure why this gets him so fired up, but I love it!


Just teasing...as my quote says..."If you don't give a dog a specific job, he'll improvise one for himself and it will invariably be fun. There's a lesson there." 

Pete


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot!


----------

